# Makeup Tutorial Setup



## Sokolum (Jul 14, 2009)

I recently did a video on how I setup my "studio" for my makeup tutorials.  Thought I would share it with you guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





YouTube - My Makeup "Studio" Setup


----------



## ms. kendra (Jul 15, 2009)

Great! I have been looking for videos on how to set up, and there really aren't any. Thanks for showing us yours!


----------



## VeganChick (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for this! You have such a great setup.

I swear my setup in the new apartment was going to look like this...I'd already had the idea formed mirror and camera behind it worked out, but now I need to buy 3 lights...I do have the same bookends, though.


----------



## supercelestine (Aug 9, 2009)

So cute and thank you for sharing.

I've always been curious about what was on the "other side" of what we see in on the video tutorials - set up wise - 

Cel :~)


----------



## thiscarmen (Dec 31, 2009)

This is awesome!  Thanks for sharing.

Quatchi is the best mascot hahah.


----------



## natashaish (Feb 13, 2011)

awesome! thanks for sharing


----------



## heart (Apr 30, 2011)

i love your setup.  your lighted mirror is super cool!


----------



## naturallyfab (May 17, 2011)

this is a great set up! Man, I really need to redo my makeup area . . .


----------



## ladydeex3 (Aug 2, 2011)

- Removed -


----------

